# went to craft sale



## honor435 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just got back from huge craft sale, they had 3 soapers, there soap was very basic/plain, mostly all eo's, no fun colors, swirls, fun smells, shapes, additives,  i think i might have a chance!


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Apr 4, 2009)

How big was the show?


----------



## honor435 (Apr 4, 2009)

550 booths!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah honor you can whoop them!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 4, 2009)

That is huge! How much was the booth fee? Was there an admission fee for shoppers? Did you see many people making purchases?


----------



## honor435 (Apr 4, 2009)

dont know about booth fee, 8$ entrance fee, didnt see many people buying soaps, cause they were so boring! one persons shrink wrapped, couldnt smell them.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2009)

honor435, that is how I started out.  Offering something different.  

Although I do find the admission fee steep at $8.00.

Shrink wrapping is OK, but they need to leave one naked for sniffing.

I find at craft shows, its best to have the loaves intact and slice them for customers.  Something about feeling they got a "fresh" slice of soap.  Works for us.

Best of luck on your soapmaking adventure.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Apr 6, 2009)

wow 8.00 for the fee... do they pay for parking too? Im not a shrink wrap fan either..they can leave one open though. 

You should also check with some of the vendors.. for feedback on the show.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

There ya go. that is exciting to hear.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 8, 2009)

gracie
If i left soap in loafs, does it get to hard to cut? will it still cut easiyl after 4-6 wks? i usually cut and cure after 24 hrs.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2009)

The loafs I leave out to cut are MP and are not difficult to cut.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Gracie said:
			
		

> The loafs I leave out to cut are MP and are not difficult to cut.



I was about to ask... I'd imagine that a loaf of CP soap would take a super long time to cure and not be very easy to cut.


----------

